

Cash is King: 8 tips for Optimizing your Startup Financing Strategy  - jsimoes
http://www.forentrepreneurs.com/cash-is-king-8-tips-for-optimizing-your-startup-financing-strategy/

======
tydanco
A great article--never seen #6 discussed before, and as an angel, I can attest
it is an important discussion

